# Enduro Kurs mit Fabian Arzberger in Fürth



## Peter-S (15. April 2012)

Hallo,

gute Nachrichten

Der erste Enduro Kurs in Fürth mit Fabian Arzberger (Ridingstyle) findet am 29.04.2012 von 13:00 - 17:00 Uhr in Fürth statt.
Je nach Zusammensetzung der Gruppe wird sich der Kurs zwischen Enduro 1 und 2 inhaltlich bewegen. Die Kosten belaufen sich auf 49 pro Teilnehmer.

Da die Platzzahl auf 8 Personen begrenzt ist, heisst es jetzt schnell sein... 

Die verbindliche Anmeldung geht an mich.
Alle weiteren Infos zur Bezahlung und zum genauen Treffpunkt teile ich dann mit.

Gruß Peter
DIMB IG ODW


----------



## sad1802 (15. April 2012)

Hab den 1. Enduro Kurs beim Fabian in HD gemacht und muss sagen, dass es echt super war und Spaß gemacht hat. Er geht super auf die Gruppe ein und auch als alter Hase kann man bestimmt noch was verbessern oder neues lernen :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (16. April 2012)

Freut mich  
Für Fürth habe ich uns ein paar nette Ecken herausgesucht ... macht sicherlich mächtig Spaß!! 

Apropos ... im Juni wird es noch einen weiteren Kurs in Fürth geben. Näheres demnächst ...


----------



## Micro767 (16. April 2012)

*grml* ich muss doch mal schaun ob ich den Tag nicht irgendwie frei bekomme


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (16. April 2012)

ist da des Fürth bei Reichelsheim gemeint ?


----------



## Peter-S (16. April 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> ist da des Fürth bei Reichelsheim gemeint ?



Fürth/Odw !!


----------



## iCoke (19. April 2012)

Ist denn jemand aus der Gegend um Obernburg dabei?


----------



## Peter-S (19. April 2012)

.. es sind nur noch 2 evtl 3 Plätze frei ... nur so zur Info!


----------



## Peter-S (19. April 2012)

Sorry... *nur noch 1 Platz frei!* Habe gerade die Meldungen durchgesehen.


----------



## iCoke (20. April 2012)

Kannst du mir dann zufällig sagen, ob außer mir noch jemand hier aus der Gegend (Obernburg) dabei ist?


----------



## Peter-S (20. April 2012)

iCoke schrieb:


> Kannst du mir dann zufällig sagen, ob außer mir noch jemand hier aus der Gegend (Obernburg) dabei ist?



Kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, da ich nur Email und Tel. als Kontaktdaten der Teilnehmer habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (20. April 2012)

*freu* ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf


----------



## Peter-S (27. April 2012)

... so, der 1. Enduro Kurs ist voll und die gemeldeten Wetterbedingungen für den Sonntag sind optimal: leicht bewölkt bei 22 - 25° 

Für den *2. Enduro Kurs* stehen *nur noch 4 Plätze *zur Verfügung :/


----------



## Micro767 (29. April 2012)

Schee war es heute


----------



## Peter-S (29. April 2012)

So, der erste Kurs ist vorrüber und mir hat es viel Spaß gemacht  

Die Fotos und Filmchen sind hier zu finden (braucht nocht einen Moment für den Upload..).

Weitere Infos zu den nächsten Kursen gibt es hier wieder im Forum ...


----------



## raimund.kuebler (29. April 2012)

Der Kurs war super. Das war der erste Kurs bei Fabian und mit Sicherheit nicht der letzte!

Danke auch an Peter für die Orga, da komme ich gerne wieder


----------



## raccoon78 (30. April 2012)

War top und hat irre Spaß gemacht!!
Der 2. Kurs ist schon gebucht!

Danke Fabian und Peter!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iCoke (30. April 2012)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen! War gestern auch dabei, war klasse!

Danke Fabian und Peter


----------

